
South Carolina Cop Unloads on Unarmed Driver Reaching for His License - dankohn1
http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2014/09/south-carolina-cop-unloads-unarmed-driver-reaching-his-license
======
qq66
I have a routine for being pulled over by the police:

1) Immediately slow down and apply right flasher.

2) Pull over into the far right lane.

3) Before coming to a full stop, lower the window, turn on the dome light, and
turn off the radio.

4) Come to a full stop and put my hands on the top of the steering wheel.

5) Make nonthreatening eye contact with the police officer as he or she
approaches. Address them as "Officer."

6) Explain exactly where you're reaching when you get your license. An example
when I was recently pulled over for an expired tag: "Officer, my license is in
my wallet in my right jeans pocket. I will need to move slightly and put my
right hand in my pocket to get my wallet." They'll say "OK OK fine" or
something like that.

7) Get your materials in a deliberate, slow, manner, in exactly the way you
said you would.

